# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  sweet potato pudding with ginger

## steadyska

cut a coconut flesh into small pieces, put them in a blender with 2 or 3 pieces of sliced ginger, mix 5 minutes and filter, you will get some coconut milk flavoured with ginger..
mix the flesh of 2 sweet potatoes with a little glass of flour and a little glass of cornmeal, and some raisins and peanuts,plus a pinch of salt, plus sugar to your taste..
poor the coconut milk into the rest of ingredients, and mix to get a pudding  mixture..
then put into the oven for half hour..
the ginger gives a nice flavour to it!!

----------

